# Tivo Plush Dolls



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

I've got several of these. My wife's going to try to sell them on ebay or yard sale. Anybody here want 'em first? Offers?


----------



## LouieNet (Feb 26, 2003)

Did anyone ever contact you to buy one? I'm curious because I've got one that I don't want anymore, and I'd like to offer it to the forum members first.


----------

